# Interceptor out of stock...what now?



## mycutiepatooties (May 10, 2010)

Any recommendations on a new heartworm preventative?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use heartgard plus. They are chewable and Whimsy thinks they are the best treat in the whole world when I give her one once per month.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We switched to Heartgard.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't decided what to do yet. I knew about the problem early enough that I was able to get enough that by stretching it out to every 6 weeks (as recommended by the vet) I can get us through to early Oct. I am crossing my fingers that they are manufacturing again by then.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Our breeder recommends Interceptor as well but I just found out about this shortage - yikes. We pick up our puppy tomorrow (he will be 9 weeks old). From what I have been told, we won't need to start heart worm meds until 4 months old - right?

If so, according to what I am reading online, Interceptor should be back in stock by then (they are saying August).

Out of curiosity - we used to give our old dog Sentinel for heart worm and flea protection. Any reason not to use Sentinel instead of Interceptor?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't have a suggestion about alternatives, and am ok on Interceptor for now. Fortunately a friend had 2 14 year old collies (littermates) die recently and she gave me their Interceptor which I break down. Don't do this unless you are sure you know what you are doing. I have 2 collies and a few shelties that unless you've MDR1 tested them, you don't ever give them Ivermectin. I hadn't tested any because Interceptor doesn't contain that.
I also give it almost at 6 week intervals,
I begin my puppies on it at 2 months. We've mostly had spring or summer puppies and live below the Mason- Dixon.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a bit lost.

So heartworm medication is suppose to be a routine thing? 

I though doggies get them a few times when they are puppies and then they don't need it anymore?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

narci said:


> I'm a bit lost.
> 
> So heartworm medication is suppose to be a routine thing?
> 
> I though doggies get them a few times when they are puppies and then they don't need it anymore?


Those are another type of worm. Here's the whole scoop. Two parts. http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/heartworm-medication-part-1-truths-omissions-and-profits/


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with everything in that link Dave. The first thing I asked my vet when she asked if I wanted heartworm meds, years ago when it first came out was,..."How many cases of heartworm infestation have come into this office". She replied none. She knows better than to try and push drugs on me and never mentioned it ever again.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am from So CAL, and now live in Western North Carolina, in CA we did not need to use Heartworm prevention, where I live now in the summer months it is hot and humid we have a creek and a small swamp near by so we must use it. Tapeworms are also common here even on dogs who use flea protection, over half of the dogs going in to rescue here test postive for Heartworms, the only good news is up to date Vets do not treat it in the old way, they do it over a longer period of time with less poison, in the old days many of the dogs would die from the treatment. I do not treat in early spring part of fall or winter months.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cailleach said:


> I agree with everything in that link Dave. The first thing I asked my vet when she asked if I wanted heartworm meds, years ago when it first came out was,..."How many cases of heartworm infestation have come into this office". She replied none. She knows better than to try and push drugs on me and never mentioned it ever again.


Oh for sure. It's always a good idea to know what your local situation is.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Robbie, every State or Province can vary greatly. I know Sabine in CA doesn't use these type of treatments, but tests for it twice a year.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Here in Southeast Florida, it is hot and humid pretty much all year round and the mosquitos are plentiful. Definitely sounds like we need to keep up with this monthly.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup, in the South here; it's mandatory. Due to new-onset allergies to topical flea meds (lost fur at application site), my vet rec'd we switch to Trifexis (heartworm + fleas). As a plus, he said I don't need to treat my indoor-only cat for fleas since no flea my dog treks in will live long enough to lay eggs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Oh for sure. It's always a good idea to know what your local situation is.


The other problem is that with climatechanges, sometimes weather patterns can be really unpredictable, so you not only have to look at the charts, but then have watch the weather, and be mindful of the temperature guidelines as well. We had a two week period of 80 degree days in MARCH here in MA this yeaf, and it made me nervous. Since the weather broke after that, and was cooler (though still unseasonably warm) I waited to start him until May 1, but I just didn't feel safe wth the June 1 date. On the other end, I kept him on until Nov. 1 last year, but we had a MAJOR snowstorm in OCTOBER last year. The weather is crazy these days!

One thing I wonder about, is that I know cats CAN get heartworm too, but are they as susceptible as dogs? In our area, EVEYONE has their dogs on heartworm meds, at least part of the year. But NO ONe uses it for their cats, many of whom are outdoors mich more of the day (and night!!!) than dogs are. I have NEVER heard of a cat around here getting heartworm. Does that mean that the cats just don't get it as easily, or that the parasite is just not very common around here?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Karen,

From what I have read cats are not a host for heart worm meaning they cannot reproduce. They can get it, but they die off.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cats, get Heartworms and Hookworms, and especially suffer from tapeworms. Cats are lower risk For both Heartworms or Hookworms, but if they get them they need treatment fast, usuallly the Cats that are infected get them from eating rats, mice and such. The hookworms are shed in poop, usually the Cats that get these live in a country setting where many wild animals that habour these things roam. I clean up any poop I see in my dog yard (except the bunny it's too small) keeping eye in early spring for racoon scat it carries all kinds of things.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Cats, get Heartworms and Hookworms, and especially suffer from tapeworms. Cats are lower risk For both Heartworms or Hookworms, but if they get them they need treatment fast, usuallly the Cats that are infected get them from eating rats, mice and such. The hookworms are shed in poop, usually the Cats that get these live in a country setting where many wild animals that habour these things roam. I clean up any poop I see in my dog yard (except the bunny it's too small) keeping eye in early spring for racoon scat it carries all kinds of things.


That article Dave posted said it couldn't be spread that way. (Heartworm) I'll have to do some more research.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

According to everything I read on the internet, Heartworm can only be spread (to dogs and cats) through mosquito bites. For anyone interested in readingmore about heartworms in cats:

http://www.heartwormsociety.org/pet-owner-resources/feline-heartworm.html


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hookworms are spread differently then, Heartworms. Cats get bit just like dogs, the hookworms and tapeworms come from consuming the host.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Hookworms are spread differently then, Heartworms. Cats get bit just like dogs, the hookworms and tapeworms come from consuming the host.


Yeah, I knew hooks and tapes were very different than heartworms.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Since Interceptor has been recalled, my Vet has recommended Trifexis heartworm protection.


----------

